
What Networks Does BuzzFeed Use? - etr71115
http://blog.naytev.com/what-networks-does-buzzfeed-use/
======
ec109685
As a point of comparison to Buzzfeed's 1B views a month, YouTube does that in
6 hours: [http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/youtube-
statistics/](http://expandedramblings.com/index.php/youtube-statistics/)

~~~
shalmanese
Or, to put it another way, Buzzfeed is almost 1% of Youtube already.

------
JBReefer
No mention that most of Buzzfeed's content is from AskReddit? They usually
even cite each entry!

~~~
drauh
Not their video content, I don't think. My main exposure to BuzzFeed is their
various YouTube channels. Their video "personalities" have pretty big
followings.

~~~
etr71115
This post is a continuation of a previous one:

[http://blog.naytev.com/buzzfeed-networks/](http://blog.naytev.com/buzzfeed-
networks/)

------
shostack
Anybody have similar data on their adtech stack?

I can obviously see what tags load, but curious for what they have running
behind the scenes and what their ad/analytics infrastructure is like.

~~~
jonknee
Since they don't do conventional ads I am not sure they have much of an adtech
stack. They use Google Analytics and apparently DFP, but to serve their own
content (their ads are sponsored content).

~~~
shostack
I meant in terms of their article promotion. They surely must spend on getting
reach for their articles, particularly given how much they get shared.

